# Hanging bike from ceiling: good or bad idea?



## NDNFO (Apr 1, 2006)

It seems like a good idea. Keeps kids, pets, autos, mowers away from bike. Guy at LBS said it's fine, but I'm not quite sure.

EDIT: I have two nice bikes I want to protect. If this was my kid's BMX, I wouldn't care one way or another.


----------



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope it is, mine is hanging in there right now. It keeps it away from the kids and everything else in the garage. they can't knock it over or knock there bikes into it or anything else. it is either clipped to my feet or hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

During the summer months I live in an apartment that opens up into a barn. Several of my riding partners and I keep our bikes there, all hanging from the ceiling. Make sure the hooks are well secured, hang those puppies up and don't give it a second thought. Completely safe and sound.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

if I leave my bike on the floor in the garage, the little rodents come and chew up my bar tape.....They are attracted to the salt and chewey gel tape.. All the bike shops I have ever been in hang bikes so just assumed it was fine on top of the fact that I put more stress on the wheels riding it that ever could hanging it. BTW.....remember when you hit your head on it, YOU put it there...LOL.....(I speak from LOTS of experience!)


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It's a bad idea to do this if you also use the handlebars to do "chin-ups" from. 
.
Don't overthink it. Just do it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Take care in taking the bike down. It's possible to drop it onto the roof of your car. I know. Whether you cry because of bike damage or car damage depends on your priorities 

If you hang the bikes on both wheels, reverse one bike. That way you can space them much closer than if hang them bar-to-bar.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

if you ride tubulars you should always hang em.
even clinchers can get flat spots if they spend too much time in one position. But If you ride somewhat frequently it isn't an issue.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wim said:


> Take care in taking the bike down. It's possible to drop it onto the roof of your car. I know. Whether you cry because of bike damage or car damage depends on your priorities
> 
> If you hang the bikes on both wheels, reverse one bike. That way you can space them much closer than if hang them bar-to-bar.



You put cars in the garage??????????


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _You put cars in the garage??????????_


Well, one car. All my junk is in the barn and in an old lean-to shed.

But I know what you're saying. Someone years ago published a book of photographs of garages crammed full of junk. Some of the photos looked like intersting abstract art. There was no way to identify one single object.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

When I built my garage my wife argued that it was going to be big enough....right..........there is no such thing!
During the winter I can get two vehicles in if I want to, but my truck sits out normally. One bay is the tractor with rear blade and loader....takes up a considerable chunk of space.I need to have my "snow removal" ready to go well before dawn so my family can get out in the morning...... Then the other end is her car so she doesn't have to scrape windows.
I am just too lazy to open the door to put mine in (I bought her an opener for x-mas a few years ago, but can't put one on the center bay (mine) because I have a trap door and a winch to the second floor to move heavy stuff in and out. My bike doesn't "over-winter" in the garage anyhow, it lives in the heated bedroom...LOL....on a training stand.
A picture of my garage would show all kinds of big yard and garden tools, lawn-mowers and GARBAGE...that should have never been saved in the first place. As it is I am not allowed to go to the dump alone any more, sometimes I bring home more than I left with....LOL...I got a mini-2 stroke roto tiller one day for 10 dollars....another 10 for an air cleaner put it in good shape, so I sold it to a friend for what I had in it! I already had one!
This may be a little "thread drifty"...LOL but stream of babble is how I think..............
I suppose if I didn't have my bike hanging DEAD CENTER I might not smack my head on it so often!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

someone should invite fixed to put pics of HIS garage... now THATs what a garage should look like...


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

NDNFO said:


> It seems like a good idea. Keeps kids, pets, autos, mowers away from bike. Guy at LBS said it's fine, but I'm not quite sure.
> 
> EDIT: I have two nice bikes I want to protect. If this was my kid's BMX, I wouldn't care one way or another.


What's your concern exactly? 

Most hardware stores sell sturdy and inexpensive steel j-hooks with rubber coating on the j part. If you have solid anchoring material (e.g., beams) on the ceiling, you have an inexpensive way to install efficient and dependable bike hangars from your ceiling. You can hang a bike vertically from one hook or (with the right sized hooks), horizontally from two.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

funknuggets said:


> someone should invite fixed to put pics of HIS garage... now THATs what a garage should look like...



a neat and clean garage is the sign of a sick mind....that is why I hang my bikes....to isolate them from the mess!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dfleck said:


> even clinchers can get flat spots if they spend too much time in one position.


proof of this or was this just something you heard? Until I hear proof I call BS.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> proof of this or was this just something you heard? Until I hear proof I call BS.


Pure unadulterated BS.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*what if.........*

i tghtened the release on my pedals all the way....and clip in whilst the bike was hanging.....it would be like inversion therapy!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*like Cedric....*

I had a bat living in my garage one summer, I named him Cedric....and I had a Bard Owl move in once too....he didn't stay long enough to name.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Warning!*

This is what happens if you use the ceiling to stop a rotating wheel before you hook it. A sad record indeed of putting the well-being of bicycles before pride of home and hearth!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Just don't hang a MTB with oil filled shocks. They can leak.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wim said:


> This is what happens if you use the ceiling to stop a rotating wheel before you hook it. A sad record indeed of putting the well-being of bicycles before pride of home and hearth!


I have more than one tire mark on my walls going up the stairs to my room.....shoot man, they're just walls, nothing paint can't fix....lol


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Your thinking of Autos*



dfleck said:


> if you ride tubulars you should always hang em.
> even clinchers can get flat spots if they spend too much time in one position. But If you ride somewhat frequently it isn't an issue.


I had a friend who put jack stands under his truck while gone for a year. This serves two purposes. One is prevent flat spots on the bearings. Two is to prevent their wifes from driving their trucks while their gone.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _shoot man, they're just walls, nothing paint can't fix....lol_


I forgot to put the grinning smiley behind my post. I'll never paint that ceiling - let the next owner puzzle over those marks


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wim said:


> I forgot to put the grinning smiley behind my post. I'll never paint that ceiling - let the next owner puzzle over those marks


Don't forget to take your hooks!


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

NDNFO said:


> It seems like a good idea. Keeps kids, pets, autos, mowers away from bike. Guy at LBS said it's fine, but I'm not quite sure.
> 
> EDIT: I have two nice bikes I want to protect. If this was my kid's BMX, I wouldn't care one way or another.


The only caveat I'd add is to take extra precautions if you live in an earthquake area. Hate to have your bike dumped & damaged.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

It's no problem if you follow a simple rule. If you leave the wheels in one position the weight of the bike will eventually cause the wheels to go oval; so if you are going to hang your bike for an extended period of time then each day rotate both the wheels to the gap between the next two spokes. And don't be lazy and rotate the wheels a quarter rotation once a week. If you do that through winter you'll be riding square wheels in the Spring.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Uh?*



Under ACrookedSky said:


> It's no problem if you follow a simple rule. If you leave the wheels in one position the weight of the bike will eventually cause the wheels to go oval; so if you are going to hang your bike for an extended period of time then each day rotate both the wheels to the gap between the next two spokes. And don't be lazy and rotate the wheels a quarter rotation once a week. If you do that through winter you'll be riding square wheels in the Spring.


To quote someone more famous then me... 



Bocephus Jones II said:


> proof of this or was this just something you heard? Until I hear proof I call BS.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

KendleFox said:


> To quote someone more famous then me...


This happened to a friend's Klein. Don't let it happen to you.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

KendleFox said:


> To quote someone more famous then me...


You should have read that post, under a crooked sky, knowing that the author had sliced that post up and served on two thick pieces of wry, with a large dollop of sarcasm.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Lost and found*



alienator said:


> You should have read that post, under a crooked sky, knowing that the author had sliced that post up and served on two thick pieces of wry, with a large dollop of sarcasm.


Lost: KendleFox lost his humor

Found: Oh there it is... KendleFox finds his humor and pulls it out of his a_s_s....

I cant believe I missed that....


----------

